# Does everyone shoot a different bow for 3D's and for hunting?



## thequest (Mar 8, 2007)

Been archery hunting for several years, and just did my first 3D shoot and had a blast. Now I want to start doing more of them...seems everyone has one bow set up for hunting and one for 3D. I want to be competitive...but I also want to use my hunting rig to improve my shooting and my distance "judging". The reason I ask is I shoot my AM32 @ 67lbs. with 418 grain AxisST's @ 288fps, with SDP SpottHogg. My thought was to set up my Vectix with a lighter arrow and be around 300fps...kinda flatten things out and be a little more forgiving with my yardage judging. Any thoughts on the subject...or what are your set-ups?


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

In asa you can only shoot 280 with 3% takin you to 288 max i believe


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

fishycatfish said:


> In asa you can only shoot 280 with 3% takin you to 288 max i believe


Correct


----------



## NCMikey (Nov 21, 2008)

I shoot an Apex 7 for 3d, because I shoot the open class. For hunting hunting I shoot my MQ-1 its a little different but thats because its two different set ups. You can just shoot one bow just shoot the hunter class. Remember 288 fps is as fast as you can shoot in ASA.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm shooting a Pearson Z34 for both. I've got one in 60# and one in 70#. My setups are pretty identical, and the only difference is draw weight and arrow weight.


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

My bow does double duty. A simple sight change and 15 minutes at the range and I am good to hit the 3d course, the tree stand, the field, or about anything else I need to do with a bow. Is it the most efficient way to do things...no...but I do what I can with what I got.

Take care
CG


----------



## thequest (Mar 8, 2007)

280...gotcha. That helps...thanks. Would it make sense to shoot a lighter poundage and a lighter arrow right at 280fps...rather than a heavier arrow and higher poundage @ 280fps? Would that flatten out my trajectory? Bear with me...I'm an idiot


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

If my physics is correct, I believe that the trajectory of any arrow traveling 280 fps would be the same, as gravity effects all objects in the same way, regardless of weight/mass, therefore all arrows traveling exactly 280 fps take the exact same time to get to the target, and would therfore have the same trajectory.

I would go with a lighter draw weight, and smaller arrow. Past about 30 yards the larger dia. arrows will get pushed around by the wind, especially at 280 fps, and I personally hold better with a lower poundage bow, which is always good for target shooting.

CG


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i set my bow up for 3d and use it for hunting


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

If you shoot the hunter class, you can use the same setup year around and also be competitive. I shoot the same bow, same rest, using the same arrows all year. The only difference is that I use a .010 sword sight for 3d and switch to a .019 for hunting. I shoot a 400 gr. arrow at 282 fps


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

i thought hunter class you cant have an adjustable sight and a stabilizer no more then 12 inches in length..


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a hunting bow and a competition Bow. I hunt with both. My hunting bow is 32" ATA my competition bow is 36" ATA. It is difficult to shoot the shorter bow with good results compared to my Competition bow. My competition bow shoots broadheads better than any bow I have ever had. It is Gloss red and black, and I have not had any problems with that pretty bow hanging in the tree with me.
The only time I take the hunting bow, is if I am in bad weather or super thick hunting spot that doesn't allow much moving around.
My Competition Bow shoots broadheads like a benchrest rifle. 80yards in and its on the money.


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

IBOHunt3D said:


> If my physics is correct, I believe that the trajectory of any arrow traveling 280 fps would be the same, as gravity effects all objects in the same way, regardless of weight/mass, therefore all arrows traveling exactly 280 fps take the exact same time to get to the target, and would therfore have the same trajectory.
> 
> I would go with a lighter draw weight, and smaller arrow. Past about 30 yards the larger dia. arrows will get pushed around by the wind, especially at 280 fps, and I personally hold better with a lower poundage bow, which is always good for target shooting.
> 
> CG


I believe you are right about gravity in my physics class no matter what the object is unless noted different gravity is 9.8 meters per second and it would be negative since it is downward.


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

Well I am glad to hear that, as I am a physics teacher, and would hope not to be leading astray the youth of NE Ohio. And, if my statement were incorrect, my entire concept of the universe would be shattered, and my head would explode.

Take it easy
CG


----------



## booboobrady (Jun 21, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> i set my bow up for 3d and use it for hunting


Thats what i do with the monster


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

I use the same bow for 3d as I do for hunting. 
I LOVE 3d, but I remind myself I am just there to practice for hunting, not work on my target skills.


----------



## bigtruckerd (Apr 7, 2006)

*1 is never enough*

I started 3-d just for hunting practice too. But once you start you can't stop. There is always another toy to try. It is GREAT!!!!


----------



## rvkhan (Dec 31, 2003)

I have 2 Guardians, 1 for hunting and 1 for 3d. I also use an Allegiance for hunting. I use my Testarosa Guardian to shoot open class 3d.


----------



## jscreque (Aug 1, 2005)

*2 bows*

I also use 2 bows, I have Hoyt Alpha Max 32 for hunting and Hoyt Ultra Elite for 3D and dot shooting. It's much easier than re-setting 1 bow up from hunting to target.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

IBO doesn't have a speed limit like ASA does (unless they just changed that at their last meeting) so you can shoot whatever speed you want.

I shoot my 60# Cardiac as is for both 3D and hunting. I don't change a thing except maybe my pin spacing (I doubt I'll be taking a 45 yd shot on a deer). I do use a different bow for Spots, outdoor targets and Field. I use a 36" stabilizer and a scope on it along with a different rest...:darkbeer:


----------



## woody912 (Oct 24, 2008)

WCH said:


> I believe you are right about gravity in my physics class no matter what the object is unless noted different gravity is 9.8 meters per second and it would be negative since it is downward.


Disagree It depends on the aerodynamics of your arrow which is mostly a function of sectional density I believe. Both arrow start at 280 fps but if one arrives at 240 and one at 200 then obviously time of flight is greater and then total drop will be greater 1/2 x 32 ft/secper sec x time squared

yes they both fall at the same rate but one falls longer!!!


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

woody912 said:


> Disagree It depends on the aerodynamics of your arrow which is mostly a function of sectional density I believe. Both arrow start at 280 fps but if one arrives at 240 and one at 200 then obviously time of flight is greater and then total drop will be greater 1/2 x 32 ft/secper sec x time squared
> 
> yes they both fall at the same rate but one falls longer!!!


So if I get the jest of what you are saying then it woild be better to shoot more poundage with a heavier arrow, For the heavier arrow would hold speed longer


----------



## greenvillewi (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm currently using Vantage Pro & 38 Ultra for 3D and AM35 for hunting, However I'm thinking of getting rid of Vantage Pro and 38 Ultra and picking up another AM 35 for3D


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

2004 ultra elite for hunting
2007 pro elite for spots
2009 vantage elite for 3-D


----------



## woody912 (Oct 24, 2008)

wirenut583 said:


> So if I get the jest of what you are saying then it woild be better to shoot more poundage with a heavier arrow, For the heavier arrow would hold speed longer


I think the word I would use is a denser arrow, ie the most grains/inch in the smallest diameter shaft that gives you the same velocity ( and flies well of course)

I am only talking theory here, don't have much real world to back this up, I can tell you the guys who shoot 1,000 yd rifle matches shoot long heavy bullets for caliber. They are also supersonic which does add some add'l physics to the equation


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

Good point. I saw somewhere (I think Mythbusters during ninja myths) that arrows retain most of their initial velocity, however that was at a distance of 30 paces (ie 25yds or so), not the 50 - 60 yds encountered on a 3d course.

I do like the comment about a "dense" arrow. It will better retain momentum, as well as have decreased drag. Something like an ACC fits that bill.

Also, it would be interesting to set up a test of different arrows shot from bows, each set to shoot each specific type of arrow at 280 fps and try to calculate arrow velocity at say 50 yds, or at least see if one type of arrow retains its velocity. Anyone up to it? I for one would love to know the results.

CG


----------



## twiant (Mar 3, 2009)

*.*

I use the same bow for both but its only because Im 15 years old and dont have $1500 to put into another bow.


----------



## woody912 (Oct 24, 2008)

IBOHunt3D said:


> Good point. I saw somewhere (I think Mythbusters during ninja myths) that arrows retain most of their initial velocity, however that was at a distance of 30 paces (ie 25yds or so), not the 50 - 60 yds encountered on a 3d course.
> 
> I do like the comment about a "dense" arrow. It will better retain momentum, as well as have decreased drag. Something like an ACC fits that bill.
> 
> ...


I am not a good enuff archer to do this but one could take a sampling of arrows that will group together at 20 yds and then shoot them at 50( for example) using the 20 yd pin, measure the drop for each shaft and then calculate the average velocity using the formula d=1/2a(time) squared


----------



## joebow09 (Sep 22, 2009)

*just a thought*

throughout the 3-d season shoot a target type bow that u set up and feel comfortable with, closer to hunting season shoot your hunting bow to get confidence,but any shooting with any bow will improve your mind after all shooting is mostly mental!! yeah check the rules some require the ibo,asa rules others are just guys haven fun, depends on how serious they are and how serious you want to get!!!


----------



## joebow09 (Sep 22, 2009)

hey take it from me on here you can find great deals on target 3-d bows probally one set up for around 500.00 it doesnt have to have 70lb dw 40-50 with lighter arrows is a flat shooter as well.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

*yep,2*

ultraelite 3d
alphamax hunt


----------



## wrp (Jun 19, 2009)

i like my drenalins regular drenalin in lost camo for hunting and hunter class and my blueberry ld for open and spots inside.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Another factor than needs to be considered when building arrows is the Forward Of Center (FOC). If an arrow has too much FOC then it will nose over and dive into the ground. Not enough and the arrow has trouble maintaining its momentum and will fall to the ground. Having the proper FOC (I like 12-15%) will help the arrow maintain it's momentum and make it more accurate down range.

There is a mathematical formula to figure what the FOC is for an arrow, but that is why I buy computer programs.:wink:


----------



## shotgunduck (Aug 13, 2008)

I shoot the same bow for both 3D and hunting. I don't have the money to drop another $800-1000 for a different set-up


----------



## Bowtech54 (Sep 20, 2006)

:elch: I shoot a Mathews C4 in competition and shoot a Monster in hunting season. In ASA it's not about how fast but how good you can execute a shot and judge yardage.


----------



## MAXX77 (Nov 21, 2007)

IBOHunt3D said:


> Good point. I saw somewhere (I think Mythbusters during ninja myths) that arrows retain most of their initial velocity, however that was at a distance of 30 paces (ie 25yds or so), not the 50 - 60 yds encountered on a 3d course.
> 
> I do like the comment about a "dense" arrow. It will better retain momentum, as well as have decreased drag. Something like an ACC fits that bill.
> 
> ...


Im up for it, and i am not that far from you. I also know 3 other shooters who would be willing play.i am gonna bet on ACEs,NANOs and ACCs . send me a pm, we'll try to get it togather.


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

Same except for arrows cx predators for hunting cx linejammers for 3d.


----------



## boostjunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

My bow also does double duty. I dont feel it is necessary for me to have a bow for each. 3D courses simulate hunting situations, so what better way to prepare for archery season then to shoot the courses with the bow you plan to hunt with.


----------



## tornament-arche (Feb 16, 2008)

I shoot two completely diff setups. I got my prestige with a 6 inch brace height for huntin and then I got my 07 bowtech connie with an 8 1/2 inch brace height for 3d/fitta.
The only thing is when 3D season is over i gotta put my connie down and get shorty out and shoot it untill 3D gets started up agin


----------



## tornament-arche (Feb 16, 2008)

shotgunduck said:


> I shoot the same bow for both 3D and hunting. I don't have the money to drop another $800-1000 for a different set-up


Buy it in pices thats what I did now i got two $1000 one for huntin and one for 3D:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------

